#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Βοηθήματα για Τοπογράφους

## Xάρης

*Engineering Surveyor**e-τοπο (βοηθήματα από το τμήμα Αγρονόμων &Τοπογράφων του ΑΠΘ)**Βιβλιοθήκη γεωδαιτικών μετατροπών συντεταγμένων*

Διαδικτυακά περιοδικά:
*The American Surveyor**GPS world*

----------

